# My Husband is cheating



## AWash2021 (Sep 28, 2021)

I been marry for 10 Years we went from sex everyday to once a week to once every few months. He been lying about his whereabouts also. He left open his emails and I went through them and found sexual emails from others women's from a web site call *****!!! I had to Google what kind of site it is. Its a site that hook up with people just for sex and others thing. I'm so heart broken!!! Like always he said its not him. I'm not a fool or stupid. I had a feeling he was cheating but on a nasty site like that. So what else is he doing behind my back. Why do I feel so embarrassed? He got a serious problem. That's so nasty and disrespectful.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I edited your post to remove the name of the site. We do not allow links of that sort posted here. Are you advertising the site? I mean look at the name of the site. Why'd you have to google that? It's pretty clear the type of site it is.

If this is really what's going on in your marriage, perhaps you need to just leave him. Get a divorce. He's lying to you and you know it.


----------

